# Spirit box issue no reverb effect



## paulharvey (Apr 16, 2019)

So I have power, led works, i have signal whether the pedal is on or if it's in bypass, but it has no effect on the sound. The only thing that happens when you crank all the knobs is more noise, but there is no reverb happening. I'm wondering if the reverb module itself is not working.


----------



## zgrav (Apr 16, 2019)

It seems like you are not getting any ouput from the part of the circuit that goes through the memory chip and the reverb block.  What do you mean when you say you have power?  Does that mean the LED light comes on when you hit the switch?  Does it also mean you have checked the PCB and confirmed the voltages going to the ICs?  Looks like you have 2 separate 5 volt regulators on the board.  are they both working?   If you are getting 5v from the two regulators so you have power at the PT2399 and the reverb chip, the next thing to do is make sure your audio signal is reaching the input and outputs of those two ICs.


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 16, 2019)

Yes you need to check the PT2399 and Reverb brick with a multimeter to see if they are getting the correct voltages.


----------



## paulharvey (Apr 18, 2019)

zgrav said:


> It seems like you are not getting any ouput from the part of the circuit that goes through the memory chip and the reverb block.  What do you mean when you say you have power?  Does that mean the LED light comes on when you hit the switch?  Does it also mean you have checked the PCB and confirmed the voltages going to the ICs?  Looks like you have 2 separate 5 volt regulators on the board.  are they both working?   If you are getting 5v from the two regulators so you have power at the PT2399 and the reverb chip, the next thing to do is make sure your audio signal is reaching the input and outputs of those two ICs.



Ok just to clarify, the 5v regulators you mean the L78L05's correct?


----------



## zgrav (Apr 18, 2019)

yes --  the two L78L05s.  Since your dry signal is working, the TL072 is OK.  But you have separate power supplies in the system for the reverb block and memory chip.   not getting power to either one of those would stop your other channel from working.


----------



## NKCPedals (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm having the same problem, and am getting 5v at the pt2399, Belton brick, and the left leg of both L78L05s. I'm at a loss as to what else could be going wrong? I did have it working but then did the r4 17k mod, and am now having no success, but have no problem with getting dry signal through and noise increases with the depth knob. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------

